# Best pub for Sunday roast in Sheffield?



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2012)

Looking for somewhere walking distance from the station


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 19, 2012)

Someone I know who goes to Sheffield Uni, is always mentioning this place:
http://www.rutlandarmspeople.co.uk/

The Sheffield Tap on the station is decent too, but I don't think they do food:
http://www.sheffieldtap.com/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 19, 2012)

The Fat Cat, Kelham Island, isn't as close as some to the station, but used to be pretty damn good - the website suggests it's still under the same management as it was last  time I went.  NOt sure if Sunday roasts are on the menu, but good food.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2012)

Cheers  I think the Fat Cat might be a little far to walk, so might check out the Rutland Arms.


----------



## Callie (Sep 19, 2012)

Do report back! Im off to Sheffield Friday for a conference so might wander off for food and drinking. I think I went to The Devonshire Cat http://www.devonshirecat.co.uk/ for a roast a few years back and that was nice but its not that close to the station and it might have changed since then. Good if you like ale/cider, lots to choose from. Looks rubbish from the outside though  l


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2012)

Not going til Saturday, but will report back


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2012)

I've never been into the Rutland Arms, so I'm not taking any responsibility if it's shite 

Do report back though, I'll probably have a few hours to kill in Sheffield later in the year.


----------



## Callie (Sep 23, 2012)

No evidence of food in the Sheffield tap next to the station. Had dinner in the fat cat be Kelham island last night, good was plentiful, home cooked and tasty and very reasonably priced.

No idea of the rest but the riverside cafe bar looked alright also br Kelham island. I'd still go to the devonshire cat if I had time!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2012)

Rutland Arms was perfect, proper pub pub, decent food and lots of ciders to choose from


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2012)

dang, we're not meant to go to the Rutland any more!  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...rmaid-wins-10000-over-push-up-bra-demand.html

Tho I think they have got rid of the worst offenders


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 3, 2012)




----------

